# Japan with dog - effects on daily life



## rothtoni

Hi, 

we intend to move to Japan taking our dog with us. The dog is a small poodle, very well disciplined and never made any problems. I'm aware of the immigration procedure and all that efforts to bring the dog to Japan, but I just concern about daily life in Japan with a dog. We are from Germany, a country were you can take your dog almost everywhere, even into restaurants and we almost never leave him alone. Unfortunately I never paid attention to Japanese with dogs when I was there and now need your advice how easy or complicated life could be. For instance, can we take the dog with us to the city, park, events and locations or do we always have to leave him at home? How is it with neighbours when they realize there is a dog? Are there certain insurances needed to cover the dog? 
You realize we have plenty of questions and any advice or experience is certainly welcome. 

thanks 
TONI


----------



## Joppa

rothtoni said:


> Hi,
> 
> we intend to move to Japan taking our dog with us. The dog is a small poodle, very well disciplined and never made any problems. I'm aware of the immigration procedure and all that efforts to bring the dog to Japan, but I just concern about daily life in Japan with a dog. We are from Germany, a country were you can take your dog almost everywhere, even into restaurants and we almost never leave him alone. Unfortunately I never paid attention to Japanese with dogs when I was there and now need your advice how easy or complicated life could be. For instance, can we take the dog with us to the city, park, events and locations or do we always have to leave him at home? How is it with neighbours when they realize there is a dog? Are there certain insurances needed to cover the dog?
> You realize we have plenty of questions and any advice or experience is certainly welcome.


Your biggest problem will be to find a rental property where a pet, such as a dog, will be allowed. Most such properties specifically exclude pets, and you will be breaking your rental agreement. If you do it on the quiet, your not-so-friendly neighbour will sure to let the managing agent or landlord know what you are up to, and you may be asked to vacate your property. You will really need a house, and a detached house will be horribly expensive in Tokyo - less problem in the countryside.


----------



## msronela

Hello! As to your questions if you could bring your dog with you to parks, events, restaurants.....I think Yes, as I see everyday...Japanese basically love dog pets and they could bring with them almost anywhere..just follow some rules (?) like when you ride a bus, put your dog in his closed basket (I do not know what to call it, the basket with small holes all over).


----------

